

Apple not interested in 'traditional gaming' - FredBrach
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/171340/Apple_not_interested_in_traditional_gaming_says_CEO_Tim_Cook.php

======
michaelpinto
Something that people forget is that the Apple II was a powerhouse of
videogames back in the day -- the industry goes through phases from general
use machines to the console business depending on what hardware is out there
and also where the creative energy is as well.

